# Full Livery in Liverpool/Widnes/Warrington



## Katy3624 (2 January 2016)

Hi Guys, I'm looking for full livery for my boy in or around Liverpool/Widnes/Warrington. Must have a good sized indoor or outdoor and decent turnout. Any other facilities would be an added bonus!

As I live in Liverpool, I would prefer a yard this side of the Runcorn bridge as the traffic can be a nightmare.

Any recommendations greatly appreciated.


----------



## EnduroRider (4 January 2016)

Hi

Unfortunately it is the wrong side of the river but I can thoroughly recommend Daresbury Equestrian Centre.
We are in Woolton and it is 20 minutes each way (I never go at bridge rush hour time though!).
There is a standard outdoor school, covered horse walker and all year turnout.
This is the first place I have had horses on full livery and they have done an excellent job with them.

http://www.daresburyequestriancentre.co.uk/

Lorna


----------



## 4faults (6 January 2016)

Northfields is a lovely yard, horses are always well looked after. The Beeches in Croft. Have you looked on the board in robinsons? There were a few advertised when I went at the weekend


----------



## Araboo27 (8 January 2016)

New House Farm Livery is great although I'm pretty sure they don't have any availability at the moment. 

I think we have two stables free with the option of full livery although our outdoor is pretty pants (poor drainage). Based in Burtonwood.


----------



## faye.r (7 February 2016)

I am on a livery yard that offers part and full, just off tarbuck roundabout called Lower House (Ravenscroft) best outdoor in the northwest ! Amazing, gorgeous stables


----------

